# NumPad doesn't work



## milgra (Feb 5, 2021)

Hello,

I'm using a Lenovo Legion Y540T with Sway WM. Everything works fine except the special keys and the numpad. I don't care about the special keys since they are ACPI-bound and I could re-map their functionality to key combinations but I really miss the numpad. It could be also ACPI-bound but if I listen for libinput events I get the numlock press/release event from the numpad.
I tried to set xkb_model to numerous different types, added numpad pc to xkb_options but nothing works. If I could get numpad key events come from libinput that would be awesome.
Can someone help me how to debug this issue?


----------



## SirDice (Feb 5, 2021)

Most BIOS' have an option to turn on numlock by default. If you have numlock on does the numpad produce the digits? When numlock is off those keys are directional keys (don't produce printable characters but escape codes).


----------



## milgra (Feb 5, 2021)

SirDice said:


> Most BIOS' have an option to turn on numlock by default. If you have numlock on does the numpad produce the digits? When numlock is off those keys are directional keys (don't produce printable characters but escape codes).


Unfortunately there is no numlock option present in the BIOS  I tried to force toggling it with xkb_numlock enabled but it's not working. The numpad keys are totally silent, no event is coming from them.


----------



## milgra (Feb 22, 2021)

I went a little bit deeper and dumped events on usb bus 0 and surprisingly events are coming for numlock and for play/pause/stop/prev/next media keys.

`sudo usbdump -i usbus0
20:16:42.738533 usbus0.3 SUBM-INTR-EP=00000081,SPD=FULL,NFR=1,SLEN=0,IVAL=4
20:16:42.738538 usbus0.3 DONE-INTR-EP=00000081,SPD=FULL,NFR=1,SLEN=36,IVAL=4,ERR=0
20:16:42.764518 usbus0.3 SUBM-INTR-EP=00000081,SPD=FULL,NFR=1,SLEN=0,IVAL=4
20:16:42.764523 usbus0.3 DONE-INTR-EP=00000081,SPD=FULL,NFR=1,SLEN=36,IVAL=4,ERR=0`

Can someone point me to a source file where these events are converted to keyboard events?


----------



## oops (Feb 26, 2021)

Maybe try sysutils/iichid which includes the new keyboard driver.


----------



## milgra (Mar 1, 2021)

Thanks, I will make it work or create an issue on the project's github page


----------

